# my other tables



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

pic not showing up in the other post del schisler


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Beautiful looking tables
i like all the different styles
john


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh wow, those are some really nice looking pieces del. Very impressive.


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

They are quite beautiful, all of them, and I especially like the tallest one. Very inspiring.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*some more tables (last one's)*

i made the tall one i had some oak left and some time on my hands took 3hrs to finish not to hard to do more time just changing bits ect. spray with cabnet grade lacquer and the top's of the other's are for grain look i like grain like everbody does i use no stain on none of my items thanks for looking del schisler


----------

